# bearded dragon keeps digging



## emmawlknsn (Dec 31, 2007)

could any1 tell me why my female bearded dragon keeps trying to dig iv only had her since sunday shes about 1year and half


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

was she kept with any other BD's before you got her?


----------



## MOz (Nov 20, 2007)

more than likely she's gravid! was she kept with a male before you got her?

cheers
kieran


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

well some BD's dig for fun. but mainly they dig when they are gravid (carrying eggs) and looking for a suitable place to lay. Do you know if she has had contact with a male before you got her??

its not really mating season but depending on temps some will lay anyway in winter.


----------



## Beezle (Aug 26, 2007)

Is there any chance she could have had contact with a male recently? Cos it sounds like she could be trying to create a nest to deposit her eggs in. It could just be one of her personality quirks but if she's looking quite plump (difficult to tell with some beardies because of them being so flat and wide anyway) watch for her appearance rapidly becoming thinner as she will have deposited her eggs in the substrate.

*EDIT* - Seems a lot of us were replying to this one at the same time lol


----------



## kayleigh (Jan 5, 2008)

*.....*

Hello me and my mum had a sucsessful pair of breading bearded dragons and we were origanly told they were 100% both female but i said they looked different and a few months down the line they started to breed ... we noticed aswell that the smaller one was digging for 2 weeks then started getting fatter and realy hungry then she layed eggs ... so there is a posible chance of her being pregnant ... keep an eye on her she will become very firsty so make sure there is cold fresh water everyday incase she is xx hope i helped p.s keep an eye on her apotite because she will eat lots and lots then a few days to a week before laying eggs WILL NOT eat at all untill after x


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

thats what they do if given the chance they like to dig. but then my one cant dig as its on reptile carpet. so thats 1 thing bad for my bearded dragon. but 100% a good thing as they can die if they eat sand so will not die from that as my lizard is on reptile carpet:no1:


----------



## emmawlknsn (Dec 31, 2007)

i don't know if she was kept with another male before i got her, She was alone when i got her. Does any1 have any advice on what i can do or what i need to get please and thankyou


----------



## kayleigh (Jan 5, 2008)

*....*

reptiles cant die by eating sand ( that only if they are under 6 months old ) xxx


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

kayleigh said:


> reptiles cant die by eating sand ( that only if they are under 6 months old ) xxx


impaction


----------



## emmawlknsn (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks i was worried for a secound there xxx do you no what i need to do


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

lots of people will stress not to use sand


----------



## emmawlknsn (Dec 31, 2007)

ok but does any1 have any advise on what i can do to help her cause i heard she may become egg bound


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

to rule out her being gravid (though sounds like she might be if she diggling) you need to provide a lay box, a large tub of some kind that she can get into, with water dragons i use childrens play sand, keep it damp but not wet. needs to be so that if she digs a hole the sand wont colapse on her. then if she does lay u will need an incubator. if she cant find a suitable place to lay then she can become egg bound which needs vet assistance. can u feel any lumps or bumps on her belly? u can sometimes see them aswell


----------



## emmawlknsn (Dec 31, 2007)

thank you


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

your very welcome chick


----------

